
Show HN: Download all videos on a web page - apancyborg
https://videocyborg.com/
======
lozzo
okay this is hackernews and there are tons of similar sites to videocyborg ...
so can you tell us what's so special about yours ? thanks

~~~
apancyborg
It doesn't constrain you to a specific set of website. For example you are
interested in a video from the New york times website (the last one posted for
example is :
[https://www.nytimes.com/video/world/europe/100000004602800/i...](https://www.nytimes.com/video/world/europe/100000004602800/isis-
and-the-new-route-of-hashish.html?&module=tv-
carousel&action=click&pgType=Multimedia&contentPlacement=0)). you can put this
link into [https://videocyborg.com](https://videocyborg.com) and it will
download it.

